# critical cate in ED - new rules in 2009?



## kviolet (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi all! 
I'm looking for an answer what code should I use for critical care ED pt 22 month. 
Do we have to use diffrent set of codes than 99291-99292? 
how about for neonatal? 
Thanks


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Apr 13, 2009)

Outpatient critical care for all ages is reported with 99291-99292.  Inpatient for children 6 years or older is also reported for 99291-99292.  Inpatient for younger than 6 years is reported with codes 99468-99476.

Hope that helps.


----------



## kviolet (Apr 13, 2009)

*but what codes should I use in outpatient ED critical care pt less that 6 y/o?*

but what codes should I use in outpatient ED critical care pt less that 6 y/o?
Thanks


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Outpatient* critical care for *all ages* is reported with 99291-99292


----------



## kviolet (Apr 13, 2009)

The computer system does not allow me enter the code because of age
I do not know what to do?


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Apr 13, 2009)

Is your software updated for 2009?


----------



## kviolet (Apr 13, 2009)

well I am doing the compliance only and I am the one who put the codes but the person who enter in to the system says that can not enter if pt is less than 6 y/o
name of sysstem is TES


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Apr 13, 2009)

well my only recommendation is to contact the vendor or the person in your department who handles these issues, and have them update your system. Until then, you're stuck.


----------



## kviolet (Apr 13, 2009)

thanks


----------



## LTibbetts (May 21, 2009)

*2009*

Actually, I did hear from my supervisor recently that you can not use critical care codes in the ER anymore. I bill for CAH, though, so our rules may differ.


----------



## mitchellde (May 21, 2009)

I have heard nor read anything like this.  Critical care codes can be used with ER codes and are not age specific as stated above.  This does appear to be an IT issue which definitly needs to be addressed.


----------

